# Decent tennis games on the 360?



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone got any suggestions for a decent tennis game for the 360? Trying to broaden out my collection beyond tons of FPSers!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 4, 2009)

I loved Virtua Tennis on the Dreamcast - especially 2 player. Had some wicked sessions on that with my mates...

I haven't played the latest one on the 360 (number 3), but from the reviews and my experiences with it's predecessors, I reckon it is a safe bet.

I think the only other option is Top Spin 3, which I haven't played...


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

i have sega superstars tennis(it came with the console okay!!!) seems to be the same engine and similer controls and basicly everything else as virtua tennis but cartoony and with the odd power up.

I won't go as far as recommending it but it is a laugh(kinda).


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 4, 2009)

What's it like online?


----------



## Utopia (Mar 10, 2009)

Rockstar Table tennis!!!! its amazing!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah yeah heard good things about that! You played it on live?


----------



## Utopia (Mar 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah yeah heard good things about that! You played it on live?



No not live(online) just with mates at home.......you get well into it, it gets so quick you blink & you miss a shot(literally!) so your eyes ache quite a lot.....in a good way!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2009)

Ah right, will check it out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2009)

Heh it's only going for a fiver now too: http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/918089/Table-Tennis/Product.html


----------

